# Anyone else have trouble applying Frontline?



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

At 1 year old, my GSD has a lot of hair now and it's become really difficult to apply the Frontline dosages correctly on the skin. There is so much hair that I can barely find any skin. One tiny movement out of him and I lose my place. I feel like most of the liquid ends up on the hairs rather than on the skin or at the base of the hair. Isn't there something like Frontline except in pill form?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know if there's frontline in pill form.
when i put frontline on my dog i tell him to
lay down. then i kneel over him or right beside him
and apply it. you can take a comb and seperate
the hair (comb some of the hair back or out of the way).


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've always had that problem, the stuff never ONLY ends up on their skin there's always some on the fur when I'm done. It still works ok though.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Comfortis comes in a pill form-it's actually a cookie that the dogs accept as a treat. It works for one month. I use advantage but I make my husband hold the dogs still while I apply it.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I use comfortis on my dogs. Works well.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Comfortis worked good to keep fleas away, but neither one of my dogs could tolerate it; it made them sick to their stomachs, even after eating first.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

For my adult dog, we have one person hold the dog down with a treat in their hand, and one person apply the medication. Her fur is extremely thick and fairly long, so it takes forever to find skin as well.


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

FWIW I was told to apply a little bit at a time, rub it in, wait a bit, apply a little more etc. until its done.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Use a comb to pull the hair the opposite direction that it grows, until you can see a bit of skin. Squeeze on a few drops, then repeat in a different spot. I find this works best to get the least amount of runoff.


----------

